# Hello from Surrey, UK



## OrangeMonkeys

Hello to you all from Surrey, UK.

We have a female called Pip, she is our first Vizsla and we think she is gorgeous - probably like all Vizsla owners! Pip is just coming up to 15 months and we are already her second home as her previous owners did not have enough time for her....and third home if you count her breeders.

This seems like a great forum to compare notes, get ideas and look at pictures of other stunning Vizslas.


----------



## dmp

She is a pretty girl!! Welcome!


----------



## Albert Rigsby

Welcome to the Forum. As a newbie myself, I've found it really useful to find out about Vizsla behaviour from those at the pointy end !!


----------



## hotmischief

Welcome Orange Monkey, this is a great forum, and I am sure you will get lots of help and advise here.

Pip, looks like a lovely dog so I do hope she settles down with you.

I live on the borders of Hampshire, Surrey and Berkshsire and am going on the Surrey Vizsla Whizz next saturday. Here is the link if your interested.

http://www.facebook.com/home.php?ref=home#!/groups/surrey.viz/


----------



## born36

Hello. Welcome. 
Where in Surrey are you? Mac and I are in godalming.


----------



## OrangeMonkeys

Hello to Born36 & Mac,

We are in Godalming too, how very exciting! I was reading your post on placing Mac in kennels and thought I wonder where Mac went. We put Pip into Beryl Browns in Shackleford and they were great as it was Pip's 1st time and ours too.

Are you going to the Viz Wizz on Sunday, we are really looking forward to it.


----------



## Darcy1311

Welcome to the forum....I just joined last week, and they are a real friendly bunch,offering loads of info and support....enjoy your Vizsla, they are a fine breed.


----------



## born36

OrangeMonkeys said:



> Hello to Born36 & Mac,
> 
> We are in Godalming too, how very exciting! I was reading your post on placing Mac in kennels and thought I wonder where Mac went. We put Pip into Beryl Browns in Shackleford and they were great as it was Pip's 1st time and ours too.
> 
> Are you going to the Viz Wizz on Sunday, we are really looking forward to it.


Hello we too took Mac to beryl browns. Would love to go to the Whizz but we will be on holiday so mac is off to stay with his grand parents. Great that u too are in Godalming. Happy to meet up sometime to take them out for a walk together. We often go to busbridge woods or lamas land. We are away until the 17 th but if u want I am taking the 18th off work. Otherwise a weekend soon.


----------



## adrino

Hello! I live in London and just checked how far is Godalming. Its only an hour and 15 mins. Not too far I would say. 
You only have free time on weekends? It would be nice to have a vizsla walk. 

I know Hotmischief will plan one down south at West Wittering during the summer... but I will not have weekends off until Sept-Oct.


----------



## born36

adrino said:


> Hello! I live in London and just checked how far is Godalming. Its only an hour and 15 mins. Not too far I would say.
> You only have free time on weekends? It would be nice to have a vizsla walk.
> 
> I know Hotmischief will plan one down south at West Wittering during the summer... but I will not have weekends off until Sept-Oct.


I sometimes work from home on Fridays so can let know sometime.


----------



## OrangeMonkeys

Born 36, enjoy your holiday.....Pip is always up for walks. We live in Bargate Wood so not far from Busbridge Woods so would be lovely to meet up on your and Mac's return.

I look forward to hearing from you on your return to arrange something.

Best Wishes


----------



## OrangeMonkeys

Adrino - we do walk during the week but sadly before and after work so longer walks at the weekend. Always happy to meet up though, keep in touch and I am also looking forward to West Wittering (WW) as we took Pip for her first beach trip to WW in March and she loved it!


----------



## born36

We go to west wittering all the time as my family has a beach house in selsey. Always up for meeting there too.


----------



## adrino

How sad is that I don't have a "normal " job. :-[
I would go for all those vizsla fun days!
I'm on a rolling rota and only have weekends off every half year, same applies for Fridays. :-\ 
Please still let me know if you have any meeting. At least I can see if we could go or not.


----------



## hotmischief

Adrino - let me know which weekends you are likely to be off in July/August and I can arrange the WW walk on one of those weekends. It seems mad for you to miss it if we can plan ahead.

Born36 - have a great vacation


----------



## OrangeMonkeys

Hotmischief - we have had our annual holiday so dates for us are pretty flexible so let's hope adrino can make it too, the more V's the better .

Looking forward to the Whizz on Sunday, shame the weather is still looking pretty grim!

This is Pip as normal waiting for us to catch up on her normal walk in Witley near Godalming....and in the sea at West Wittering.


----------



## Heli

Hi ...I am near HIndhead with Kara aged 14months. Would love to meet up for a walk . Heli & Danny


----------



## hotmischief

Hi Heli, Welcome to the forum. There are quite a few forum members living your way - Orangemonkey and Born36 both very close to you and I am in Little Sandhurst, Berkshire

Join the Surrey Vizslas on Facebook - they arrange great whizzes every month - would be great to see you.


----------



## born36

Heli said:


> Hi ...I am near HIndhead with Kara aged 14months. Would love to meet up for a walk . Heli & Danny


Hello 

We are in Godalming. You should come out on the Surrey Whizz


----------



## Vida

I would love to meet up but I'm not on Facebook,can someone let me know where and when the next whiz please?


----------



## NeverGiveUpRAC

Welcome!! You are right! Pip is gorgeous!! Such a cute little face!

I have Cole, he is about 11 months old and he is my first V! Its been a crazy ride so far! Glad that you have joined us all here so we can share in this experience together! Yay!


----------



## hotmischief

Will try and remember to PM you next month when the Surrey Whizz organise the next Whizz.


----------



## Azeo

Hey! Sounds like fun 8) Can i be informed as well please? We live in South Norwood and would be keen to go on one of this expeditions


----------



## hotmischief

Sure - all the more the merrier!!!

It might be a good idea if you both PM you email addresses and I will then email you the details.


----------



## adrino

Azeo said:


> Hey! Sounds like fun 8) Can i be informed as well please? We live in South Norwood and would be keen to go on one of this expeditions


Hi Azeo, we live in Crystal Palace! That's quite close to you isn't it? 

Unfortunately we have no more weekends off for the rest of the year so will be missing out on all the fun. :'(


----------



## Azeo

adrino said:


> Azeo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey! Sounds like fun 8) Can i be informed as well please? We live in South Norwood and would be keen to go on one of this expeditions
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Azeo, we live in Crystal Palace! That's quite close to you isn't it?
> 
> Unfortunately we have no more weekends off for the rest of the year so will be missing out on all the fun. :'(
Click to expand...


----------



## Azeo

Hi Adrino! Yea we are about 10min away from you. It will be nice to meet up. What parks do you go to? and how old is your V? Simba is 5mths. PM me your email so we can arrange something local ;D


----------



## hotmischief

Just to let you know the London and Surrey Vizslas are meeting up at Epsom Racecourse on Sunday for a whizz, if you are interested let me know and I will get you the details???


----------



## Azeo

Awww! Hotmischief, we would have loved to be there, but we are off to Madrid for a week on Friday. Pls do keep me posted on the next meet.


----------



## adrino

Fantastic Azeo! 

We go to Crystal Palace Park or Beckenham Place Park but our further favourite walk is in High Elms country park (only do that on our days off). I'll send you my email too but since you're going away I guess we just have to do it later! 

Elza just had her first birthday on the 9th. ;D she would love to run with another vizsla pup!


----------



## PipiDog

Hi 

I am new here we have a 9 month Vizsla, and live in Fernhurst West Sussex.

We met someone at Tilford woods with another Vizsla who told us about the Vizsla walks that are organised around the area and wondered when and where the next one is.

Thanks


----------



## Laylas Daddy

Welcome to the forum!!!


----------



## Darcy1311

Hello PipiDog from a drenched Stamford Bridge in York.....welcome aboard the forum we all look forward to reading your postings...Darcy say's hello..


----------

